
Microsoft's Retail Gamble - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2412343,00.asp
======
Cbasedlifeform
Doesn't sound too good for MS:

 _...But this was before the launch of Windows 8 and Microsoft's Surface
tablet, so this time I correctly assumed the Microsoft Store would have a lot
more customers; I counted about 40 in the store. However, during my 45-minute
people-watching span, not one person left the store with a Microsoft product.
Across the way at the Apple Store, about 120 people milled around inside and
30 customers waited outside to pick up pre-ordered iPad minis and new fourth-
generation iPads. I counted at least 35 people carrying Apple products out the
door._

